# MOGGING BATTLEFIELD: WHO MOGS WHO?



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

I want to get to know the best looking users so they can tell me what they've done to looksmaxx. Post your pic now! Who's the best looking user? You can rate people or you can upload your pic trying to mog them. Post yourself in motion if possible and share your looksmaxxing routine. Lets do this boyos! May the moggery begin!


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

@Alarico8 @Zero @goff2 have the best faces


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Alarico8 @Zero @goff2 have the best faces


Can one of them start posting? If someone thinks he mogs them he can go ahead and post a pic as a response. If people agree with the mog they like his pic. Let's find out which predator is truly at the end of the food chain.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

The biggest slayer in PSL history was this guy called @badromance but he's since been banned for bragging.

His face was insane. Strong dominant features, very good skin, masculine nose. His skull shape was dom af and he was able to rock a crew cut.

He was also 6'5" with a good frame and a lean athletic body. He was NT and played for a local football team so he got attention from girls that way.

But he was so high T with a giga high sex drive that he paid for hookers on the side. He even ate them out because to him they were less than human. Pussy was food and he was feasting like a lion.

A lion would be the appropriate description for him. Powerful, majestic. He was truly an animal, and we'll never see his likes again.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The biggest slayer in PSL history was this guy called @badromance but he's since been banned for bragging.
> 
> His face was insane. Strong dominant features, very good skin, masculine nose. His skull shape was dom af and he was able to rock a crew cut.
> 
> ...









Gigachad tbh


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)

i will mog in one year and post biggest looksmaxing in history


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

xz90 said:


> i will mog in one year and post biggest looksmaxing in history



How ?


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> How ?


surgerymaxing and leanmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The biggest slayer in PSL history was this guy called @badromance but he's since been banned for bragging.
> 
> His face was insane. Strong dominant features, very good skin, masculine nose. His skull shape was dom af and he was able to rock a crew cut.
> 
> ...


Show me his face.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Show me his face.



I posted it


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

xz90 said:


> surgerymaxing and leanmaxing


Fatcel is volcel


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Fatcel is volcel


im lean but not lean enough for my shit fat distribution


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I posted it


Link me to your post


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Link me to your post



Just scroll up JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44146
> 
> 
> Gigachad tbh


Not serious right? Show me his real face please.


dogtown said:


> Just scroll up JFL


I mean the real posting JFL. This is a joke.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Not serious right? Show me his real face please.








You do realise he’s a meme ? And @Alarico8 was being a narcy sarcastic cunt JFL


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 22, 2019)

me bro


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44151
> 
> 
> You do realise he’s a meme ? And @Alarico8 was being a narcy sarcastic cunt JFL


I was so hyped to see a true gigachad I've overlooked the fact that this was a joke. Disappointed ngl.


----------



## hebbewem (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico, Arceus300, nibba golf. Hebbewem and zyss its because zyss have really good body and height.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)

biggest mogger here was sc22
richcel from EE with dominant masculine face


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I was so hyped to see a true gigachad I've overlooked the fact that this was a joke. Disappointed ngl.


Why is nobody taking this serious jfl. Jokes aren't going to help us maxxing out.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Why is nobody taking this serious jfl. Jokes aren't going to help us maxxing out.



I told you the best looking users JFL 


hebbewem said:


> Alarico, Arceus300, nibba golf. Hebbewem and zyss its because zyss have really good body and height.



Arcbrah isn’t even close to them


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I told you the best looking users JFL
> 
> 
> Arcbrah isn’t even close to them


Non of them is giga.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Non of them is giga.



Idk you would might think @JustChris is a giga slayer





@JustChris


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Idk you would might think @JustChris is a giga slayer


Top tier predator imo. Talked to him on reddit a year ago. He's also on lookism.net and r/truerateme 

@Everyone if you think you mog this machine post your pic now to prove once and for all that you are the one true moggery.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Idk you would might think @JustChris is a giga slayer
> View attachment 44155
> 
> 
> @JustChris


7 PSL any less is cope


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 7 PSL any less is cope



6.5 in his unfrauded pics


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Top tier predator imo. Talked to him on reddit a year ago. He's also on lookism.net and r/truerateme
> 
> @Everyone if you think you mog this machine post your pic now to prove once and for all that you are the one true moggery.


Nobody in PSL mogs him except MAYBE @goff2 in certain pictures.

Inb4 Orb. Was overrated by aspies.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 22, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nobody in PSL mogs him except MAYBE @goff2 in certain pictures.
> 
> Inb4 Orb. Was overrated by aspies.


I don't think he mogs. Jfl @orb I miss this guy ngl. I remember when his pics came out on lookism. I was so jealous jfl.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 44158



People mog me tbh


----------



## Heirio (Apr 22, 2019)

This guy was the best looking user to post here, I forgot his username though. He was also 6'4


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 44160
> 
> 
> This guy was the best looking user to post here, I forgot his username though. He was also 6'4
> ...



@goff2


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 44158


On a scale from 1-10 how hard does he facemog me?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 44158


as long as his dick grows he's gonna be looksmax's gigachad


----------



## Madness (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Alarico8 @Zero @goff2 have the best faces


What does zero even look like


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

xz90 said:


> View attachment 44161


@AestheticPrince


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

Madness said:


> What does zero even look like


Insane upper third, very good lower third, below average midface.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> People mog me tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Idk you would might think @JustChris is a giga slayer
> View attachment 44155
> 
> 
> @JustChris





LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Top tier predator imo. Talked to him on reddit a year ago. He's also on lookism.net and r/truerateme
> 
> @Everyone if you think you mog this machine post your pic now to prove once and for all that you are the one true moggery.





Alarico8 said:


> 7 PSL any less is cope


Crisick doesnt mog my shit 
Fraud + photoshop 
He was exposed


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> On a scale from 1-10 how hard does he facemog me?


You literally do not exist while he is around you.


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Apr 22, 2019)

I mog myself everyday in the mirror tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 22, 2019)

I think u guys are forgetting @uglykunt


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Crisick doesnt mog my shit
> Fraud + photoshop
> He was exposed


It's over


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Madness said:


> What does zero even look like





Alarico8 said:


> Insane upper third, very good lower third, below average midface.












@Zero


----------



## Madness (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Insane upper third, very good lower third, below average midface.


Oh midface isn’t over important anyways except for looking really masculine. Irl I mog mog mog tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> People mog me tbh


*NO CHAD YOU ARE GL, PLEASE PUT THE M&MS DOWN CHAD NO PLEASE.

DONT SWALLOW THE TIC TACS PLEASE*


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44168
> View attachment 44169
> 
> 
> ...


Midface destroys it all.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *NO CHAD YOU ARE GL, PLEASE PUT THE M&MS DOWN CHAD NO PLEASE.
> 
> DONT SWALLOW THE TIC TACS PLEASE*



I don’t say I’m ugly but look at this guy he mogs me 


dogtown said:


> View attachment 44168
> View attachment 44169
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 22, 2019)

i've got best height/frame on the site, my face is only above avg, but I can't really judge for now as im far from lean with substantial buccal fat to loose + skin to fix so I dont really know my max facial potential yet

ill pm u pics @LooksmaxxingDream bcuz new nazi rule wont allow pic deletion later


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You literally do not exist while he is around you.


What do you look like jfl? I see you liking posts 24/7 are you looksmaxxed?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> What do you look like jfl? I see you liking posts 24/7 are you looksmaxxed?


I look like an Asian Mr potato head.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> hey man








die your shit and youl be slayer


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 44158
















Dogtown will always look like


xz90 said:


> View attachment 44176
> 
> die your shit and youl be slayer



Looks better as he is rn


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

xz90 said:


> View attachment 44176
> 
> die your shit and youl be slayer


This pic is very old. Eyebrows and hair is darker already but I'm far from being a slayer. @RichardSpencel mogs me.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

Didn't finish first sentence, but can't edit - dogtown will always look like Joe Keery, the guy from stranger things


----------



## Zeus (Apr 22, 2019)

Arceus. Orb. Zeus. ManletCunt


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Didn't finish first sentence, but can't edit - dogtown will always look like Joe Keery, the guy from stranger things


He looks like the budget version of Jordan Barrett imo. If he gets his huge nose fixed, lip fillers and throws some blonde shades into his hair he's good to go.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Didn't finish first sentence, but can't edit - dogtown will always look like Joe Keery, the guy from stranger things



A girl said that to me at school once


----------



## Zeus (Apr 22, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Arceus. Orb. Zeus. ManletCunt


And Zero, but he is short


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> A girl said that to me at school once



Compliment btw, that guy is a slayer from his role on stranger things


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok who mogs @AestheticPr or @dogtown what do you think boyos?


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Ok who mogs @AestheticPr or @dogtown what do you think boyos?


Meant to say @AestheticPrince


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Ok who mogs @AestheticPr or @dogtown what do you think boyos?
> 
> Meant to say @AestheticPrince


Obviously @dogtown


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Compliment btw, that guy is a slayer from his role on stranger things



Never seen it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Never seen it tbh



He plays a chad character, being related to him looks-wise is a good thing, especially if a girl told you that tbh.


----------



## fobos (Apr 22, 2019)

@AestheticPrince 
@Zero 
@goff2 
@dogtown 

Chads. Just lol if you think Nibba mogs them


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 22, 2019)

the only people I have no doubts about being slayers IRL are @Zero and crisick

anyone else im honestly just not convinced enough


----------



## shimada (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The biggest slayer in PSL history was this guy called @badromance but he's since been banned for bragging.
> 
> His face was insane. Strong dominant features, very good skin, masculine nose. His skull shape was dom af and he was able to rock a crew cut.
> 
> ...



What a legend, going to tell this story to my mods tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 22, 2019)

JFL, none of the ”chads” on here has done anything at all to improve their looks.
We need a true hero with a real transformation.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

weissbier said:


> JFL, none of the ”chads” on here has done anything at all to improve their looks.
> We need a true hero with a real transformation.





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is that


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Who is that


@Zyros on a bloat day


----------



## retard (Apr 22, 2019)

weissbier said:


> JFL, none of the ”chads” on here has done anything at all to improve their looks.
> We need a true hero with a real transformation.


we will all end up shitting our selves at the sight of the first PSL 10/10 in existence when arcbrah clears up his acne and bloat
“MOG MOG MOG” - arceus300


----------



## HorseFace (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44168
> View attachment 44169
> 
> 
> ...



God damn wtf is that rlly him


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> God damn wtf is that rlly him



yeah i said he was the best looking guy in psl history, others disagree


----------



## HorseFace (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> yeah i said he was the best looking guy in psl history, others disagree



awww shit he looks god damn amazing i agree, fuck off with that midface cope whoever said that


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> awww shit he looks god damn amazing i agree, fuck off with that midface cope whoever said that


I said that. He has an unremarkable eye area and a bad nose. He's good for ratios though, and everything else is good. 1 in 100ish is accurate.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> awww shit he looks god damn amazing i agree, fuck off with that midface cope whoever said that


Says the user who goes by the name of horseface. I think we know who's having a long midface and needs to cope.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Says the user who goes by the name of horseface. I think we know who's having a long midface and needs to cope.


I think you misunderstood him.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I think you misunderstood him.


Please don't tell me he used sarcasm or some shit like that


----------



## HorseFace (Apr 22, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Says the user who goes by the name of horseface. I think we know who's having a long midface and needs to cope.



Kinda, but I stopped trying to find copes for that a while back, after enlightening myself on looks theory and the definete limitations and truths,

This was more about that he looks god damn amazing, but people automaticly see long midface as a flaw, when in his case his midface isn't a flaw at all since its not ruining his facial harmony in any way rather making it very nice.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 22, 2019)

Hard to decide between arcbrah, sc22 and studyhacks
I forgot @Esteban1997 . He mog mog mog


----------



## xom (Apr 22, 2019)

orb


----------



## Zero (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for the tags, didn't expect people to remember my short lived post

But I'm a perfectionist with high standards for myself and that's why I'm not satisfied; looksmaxing is one of the cornerstones of my lifemaxing todo. IMO, the very fact that I don't overwhelmingly have the majority vote in threads like these (there's a bunch of GL users here that mog me after all) is telling enough for me and what I aspire to be. Perhaps I'm chasing an impossible goal, but what's the harm in trying?

And after all, people like prime Henry Cavill mog me into the shadow realm effortlessly, and that's a big problem in my book


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## 712127 (Apr 22, 2019)

Zero said:


> Thanks for the tags, didn't expect people to remember my short lived post
> 
> But I'm a perfectionist with high standards for myself and that's why I'm not satisfied; looksmaxing is one of the cornerstones of my lifemaxing todo. IMO, the very fact that I don't overwhelmingly have the majority vote in threads like these (there's a bunch of GL users here that mog me after all) is telling enough for me and what I aspire to be. Perhaps I'm chasing an impossible goal, but what's the harm in trying?
> 
> And after all, people like prime Henry Cavill mog me into the shadow realm effortlessly, and that's a big problem in my book



Yeah i mog you sorry dude.


----------



## Zero (Apr 22, 2019)

712127 said:


> Yeah i mog you sorry dude.



Fuark
I'm not gonna go clubbing with you again, fuckin stealing my girls!


----------



## Autist (Apr 22, 2019)

Arceus and StudyHacks are the only read slayers here


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Autist said:


> StudyHacks is the only read slayers here



fixed


----------



## Autist (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> fixed


Can't compete with the trannyslaying



mogging machine


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Thanks for the tags, didn't expect people to remember my short lived post
> 
> But I'm a perfectionist with high standards for myself and that's why I'm not satisfied; looksmaxing is one of the cornerstones of my lifemaxing todo. IMO, the very fact that I don't overwhelmingly have the majority vote in threads like these (there's a bunch of GL users here that mog me after all) is telling enough for me and what I aspire to be. Perhaps I'm chasing an impossible goal, but what's the harm in trying?
> 
> And after all, people like prime Henry Cavill mog me into the shadow realm effortlessly, and that's a big problem in my book


You have 0 potential because long midface.
Your face is psl 6


----------



## G O D (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You have 0 potential because long midface.
> Your face is psl 6


Slightly longer midface is ideal.
It looks high class and high iq.
He has a lot of potential.
Stop coping.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 23, 2019)

G O D said:


> Slightly longer midface is ideal.
> It looks high class and high iq.
> He has a lot of potential.
> Stop coping.




Sounds like a cope of someone who has a long midface

And also he has a very long midface, not slightly long


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just saying after my fillers its over for the rest of u.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 23, 2019)

Can’t believe you guys forgot me


----------



## G O D (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Sounds like a cope of someone who has a long midface
> 
> And also he has a very long midface, not slightly long



That guy you posted looks like shit. 







The guy with the long midface mogs this faggot with the compact midface.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 23, 2019)

Lmfao, for females and especially for prime teens, the guy on the left is 2 points better, you deserve to be banned cuz you are extremely delusional


----------



## Hunter (Apr 23, 2019)

jfl at these so called chads. my 13 yr old self gigamogs this entire forum combined.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 23, 2019)

@AestheticPrince is chad and being Arab is a plus. 

To answer your question: the best looking users on here, as far as I know, barely did anything for their good looks. They just had good genes. Almost nobody here had plastic surgeries for instance.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

G O D said:


> That guy you posted looks like shit.
> View attachment 44343
> View attachment 44344
> 
> The guy with the long midface mogs this faggot with the compact midface.


Never ever in a million years


belnar93 said:


> Just saying after my fillers its over for the rest of u.


Stop with that overcope already.


Recessed chin
Narrow face
Forehead is too high
Oldcel
Narrow interpupilar distance


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Never ever in a million years
> 
> Stop with that overcope already.
> 
> ...


Gonna get chin fixed and im gonna slay more _irl than i do now_


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Gonna get chin fixed and im gonna slay more _irl than i do now_


True but you aren't going to mog us all


----------



## kobecel (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Alarico8 @Zero @goff2 have the best faces


Cope


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> True but you aren't going to mog us all


Plus I got a mens physique Frame


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Cope


Then who does jfl


belnar93 said:


> Plus I got a mens physique Frame


???????? prove it. I framemog you 100%. Show pic.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Sounds like a cope of someone who has a long midface
> 
> And also he has a very long midface, not slightly long




From the millions of people on this earth who mog me, you pick this guy who doesn't even come close? There's even enough people on this forum you could've picked, but instead you pick this guy, who doesn't even mog me with an Insta post fraud? I'm critical of myself but I am not blind. He has a terrible phenotype btw. Don't be an imbecilemaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> From the millions of people on this earth who mog me, you pick this guy who doesn't even come close? There's even enough people on this forum you could've picked, but instead you pick this guy, who doesn't even mog me with an Insta post fraud? I'm critical of myself but I am not blind. He has a terrible phenotype btw. Don't be an imbecilemaxxer


He mogs you sorry


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> He has a terrible phenotype btw


Not really. He has the best phenotype for overall attractiveness. In most countries his pheno is considered attractive.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not really. He has the best phenotype for overall attractiveness. In most countries his pheno is considered attractive.



He's barely white that's good enough for most countries, so is every other white pheno? North Atlantid is ideal and one of the phenos that is better than mine


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not really. He has the best phenotype for overall attractiveness. In most countries his pheno is considered attractive.


Nah phenotype isn't that good. @Zero has a better pheno but the guy has way more aesthetic bones and overall facial structure. No competition whatsoever.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> He mogs you sorry









You dropped these


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Then who does jfl
> 
> ???????? prove it. I framemog you 100%. Show pic.


Look at my old posts


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> You dropped these


Your narcissism is protecting your butthurt ego from getting blackpilled and seeing the truth. Don't get me wrong you look decent. You are a high tier normie but definelty not chadlite or even Chad.


medialcanthuscel said:


> You have 0 potential because long midface.
> Your face is psl 6


5.5 psl


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Your narcissism is protecting your butthurt ego from getting blackpilled and seeing the truth. Don't get me wrong you look decent. You are a high tier normie but definelty not chadlite or even Chad.



Hardcore projection because I'm only saying the obvious truth, it's not even like I'm saying I mog chico? Why so overreacting? Is that you or something? Don't get me wrong, you look decent, but not even close to chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Hardcore projection because I'm only saying the obvious truth, it's not even like I'm saying I mog chico? Why so overreacting? Is that you or something? Don't get me wrong, you look decent, but not even close to chadlite


It's funny how you try to use my phrases against me now jfl. No that's not me. There are already studies on how a shorter midface and the facial width to height ratio affects a man's attractivness. You can look that up for yourself. Your midface isn't just long it's way too long. @medialcanthuscel was right the whole time. You have great features but nothing can make up for that midface. Rules of attractivness apply to everyone and you are no exception. Face it. Face it now with your long face. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE IIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It's funny how you try to use my phrases against me now jfl. No that's not me. There are already studies on how a shorter midface and the facial width to height ratio affects a man's attractivness. You can look that up for yourself. Your midface isn't just long it's way too long. @medialcanthuscel was right the whole time. You have great features but nothing can make up for that midface. Rules of attractivness apply to everyone and you are no exception. Face it. Face it now with your long face. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE IIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT.



*5'4 
                    *

You're such a subhuman that you're trying to bring others down (...5'4!) to your miserable level lmfao


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

Maxx out!


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

My bad, you were 5'6! I take my words back, Chad!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> My bad, you were 5'6! I take my words back, Chad!


Never claimed to be Chad haha. What does my height have to do with your long midface? Why are you switching topics now?


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Never claimed to be Chad haha. What does my height have to do with your long midface? Why are you switching topics now?


5`6 its over and u know it


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Never claimed to be Chad *haha.* What does my height have to do with your long midface? Why are you switching topics now?



Surely you are laughing in real life

I'm sure you hate my midface because everything that is tall must PTSD-remind you of your own miserable stature

It doesn't harm me at all bud, it is only a minor flaw


----------



## x30001 (Apr 23, 2019)

WOW this really is the mogging battlefield. Throw some napoleon dynamite lookin-ass into the mix and he'd be decimated by you two animals.


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> 5`6 its over and u know it


B-b-b-but face is king right!?!?!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Surely you are laughing in real life
> 
> I'm sure you hate my midface because everything that is tall must PTSD-remind you of your own miserable stature
> 
> It doesn't harm me at all bud, it is only a minor flaw


Not really dude. If I could trade my height with yours but would have to take your midface as well I wouldn't do it tbh. I know I'm short but I sort of like my face and I'm happy with it and I think it would throw everything out of balance with such a long midface. Face is more important than height if you ask me.


712127 said:


> B-b-b-but face is king right!?!?!


No it's not, but more important than height.


Zero said:


> Surely you are laughing in real life
> 
> I'm sure you hate my midface because everything that is tall must PTSD-remind you of your own miserable stature
> 
> It doesn't harm me at all bud, it is only a minor flaw


 2:10


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> B-b-b-but face is king right!?!?!


Good face on a manlet is like great tits on a fat butterface. There is no Cure for height


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Not really dude. If I could trade my height with yours but would have to take your midface as well I wouldn't do it tbh. I know I'm short but I sort of like my face and I'm happy with it and I think it would throw everything out of balance with such a long midface. Face is more important than height if you ask me.



You are not short. You are a midget.

View attachment 44363


I know you're narcy af since you randomly mentioned it so attacking your insecurities like this makes you cope with this "I wouldn't wanna trade with someone who gets laid by looks alone even though I'm an incel!", hoping that attacking my ego will do anything. Unfortunately for you, mr. keyboard warrior, my ego isn't as fragile as yours ( which exists only thanks to your narcissism cope, and is being brutally dismantled by everyone here).

Looking forward to your inevitable mental breakdown, hopefully you'll share it on this forum!


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> If I could trade my height with yours but would have to take your midface as well I wouldn't do it tbh.



Tbh i wish i could cope as well as you


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> Tbh i wish i could cope as well as you



He's cheating, look


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Not really dude. If I could trade my height with yours but would have to take your midface as well I wouldn't do it tbh. I know I'm short but I sort of like my face and I'm happy with it and I think it would throw everything out of balance with such a long midface. Face is more important than height if you ask me.
> 
> No it's not, but more important than height.
> 
> 2:10




*didn't watch lol*
*He's cheating, look:






Heightmogs me!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Good face on a manlet is like great tits on a fat butterface. There is no Cure for height


No thats not same because great tits can occur out of two reasons,


Zero said:


> You are not short. You are a midget.
> 
> View attachment 44363
> 
> ...


Why are you always using my phrases thinking you've made a point? I've just mentioned that to show you it's not as much of a problem for me as you might think. It's got nothing to do with narcissism since I was honest the whole time. Doesn't make sense? Besides that I never put you down in the first place. I've said multiple times that you have great features as well but the other guy mogs you that's it. Nothing more nothing less. Did I attack you? No I didn't. I was honest, made my point more than clear and told you to check out the studies if you disagree. 

You on the other hand called me incel, subhuman, midget and you talk in an insulting language in general while I started off honest. You see the difference? I can still be objective and write a constructive response to your trash talk but you can't. Why? Because you are the one hurt while I'm doing fine with my flaws and I'm simply on here to improve. You feel the need to insult others so you feel better. You have to make it personal. It's you way of coping.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No thats not same because great tits can occur out of two reasons,
> 
> Why are you always using my phrases thinking you've made a point? I've just mentioned that to show you it's not as much of a problem for me as you might think. It's got nothing to do with narcissism since I was honest the whole time. Doesn't make sense? Besides that I never put you down in the first place. I've said multiple times that you have great features as well but the other guy mogs you that's it. Nothing more nothing less. Did I attack you? No I didn't. I was honest, made my point more than clear and told you to check out the studies if you disagree.
> 
> You on the other hand called me incel, subhuman, midget and you talk in an insulting language in general while I started off honest. You see the difference? I can still be objective and write a constructive response to your trash talk but you can't. Why? Because you are the one hurt while I'm doing fine with my flaws and I'm simply on here to improve. You feel the need to insult others so you feel better. You have to make it personal. It's you way of coping.



*didn't read lol

5'6*


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> Tbh i wish i could cope as well as you


I don't have to cope since I've already accepted that it's a flaw. It's a flaw. Period. The point is that this was never about me in the first place jfl. It was a mogging battle between @Zero and some other guy and now he's bringing up my height to be able to attack me when in reality it's got nothing to do with the topic. That's coping my friend.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> @AestheticPrince is chad and being Arab is a plus.
> 
> To answer your question: the best looking users on here, as far as I know, barely did anything for their good looks. They just had good genes. Almost nobody here had plastic surgeries for instance.


I'm not Arab, northern pakistani pashtun or afghan


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Someone told me this is you...

You have a long midface, the irony! And that at 5'6? Why do you even browse these forums? Are you a masochist?

Terrible skin btw, low IQ looking nose, cuck arch eye browse, NCT, round hairline... There is not a single good feature to be seen, maybe you should never think about looks again since it's an unwinnable area for you

Think about beta providing instead


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> *didn't read lol
> 
> 5'6*


Thanks for showing your intelligence. All you do is talking about my height. I already said it's a flaw so move on. It was a mogging battle between you and the other guy but you tried to make it about me only to attack me because I've hurt your feelings. You've missed the topic several times. Stop switching topics and attacking others so you feel better about yourself.


----------



## G O D (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Not really dude. If I could trade my height with yours but would have to take your midface as well I wouldn't do it tbh. I know I'm short but I sort of like my face and I'm happy with it and I think it would throw everything out of balance with such a long midface. Face is more important than height if you ask me.
> 
> No it's not, but more important than height.
> 
> 2:10



3:11 JFL 
It's over for baldcels.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I don't have to cope since I've already accepted that it's a flaw. It's a flaw. Period. The point is that this was never about me in the first place jfl. It was a mogging battle between @Zero and some other guy and now he's bringing up my height to be able to attack me when in reality it's got nothing to do with the topic. That's coping my friend.



Anyone with functioning eyes can see that I mog him overall except MUH MIDFACE

Anyone with an IQ above 75 knows that he even frauded hard on that Insta pic (it's his job probably) which makes the mog even more real


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No thats not same because great tits can occur out of two reasons,
> 
> Why are you always using my phrases thinking you've made a point? I've just mentioned that to show you it's not as much of a problem for me as you might think. It's got nothing to do with narcissism since I was honest the whole time. Doesn't make sense? Besides that I never put you down in the first place. I've said multiple times that you have great features as well but the other guy mogs you that's it. Nothing more nothing less. Did I attack you? No I didn't. I was honest, made my point more than clear and told you to check out the studies if you disagree.
> 
> You on the other hand called me incel, subhuman, midget and you talk in an insulting language in general while I started off honest. You see the difference? I can still be objective and write a constructive response to your trash talk but you can't. Why? Because you are the one hurt while I'm doing fine with my flaws and I'm simply on here to improve. You feel the need to insult others so you feel better. You have to make it personal. It's you way of coping.


U got good structure but ur eyes yell good Guy plus manlet.
At best ur that Cute Guy to women and how old are u


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Thanks for showing your intelligence. All you do is talking about my height. I already said it's a flaw so move on. It was a mogging battle between you and the other guy but you tried to make it about me only to attack me because I've hurt your feelings. You've missed the topic several times. Stop switching topics and attacking others so you feel better about yourself.



I've addressed both these points under a minute just now while you keep writing essays I don't care to read


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Someone told me this is you...
> 
> You have a long midface, the irony! And that at 5'6? Why do you even browse these forums? Are you a masochist?
> 
> ...


I'm not taking this serious anymore. You do anything you can to attack me. If you seriously think you can compare my midface with yours you are stupid. ??? You try everything you can to put me down only because you are hurt. I'll tell you what. It's fine to be insecure but don't try to put others down just because you didn't like what they had to say. That's not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

fatman mogs tbh


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I'm not taking this serious anymore. You do anything you can to attack me. If you seriously think you can compare my midface with yours you are stupid. ??? You try everything you can to put me down only because you are hurt. I'll tell you what. It's fine to be insecure but don't try to put others down just because you didn't like what they had to say. That's not going to get you anywhere.



I'm so hurt and insecure ?

It's *over* for me 

G fucking G


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Someone told me this is you...
> 
> You have a long midface, the irony! And that at 5'6? Why do you even browse these forums? Are you a masochist?
> 
> ...


Apparently he hurt your feelings a lot since you're crying the whole time now


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm so hurt and insecure ?
> 
> It's *over* for me
> 
> G fucking G


It's not over and sarcasm isn't going to get you anywhere. You talked about my height, skin, eyes etc... It's fine if it helps you dealing with your midface but the facts are speaking. I've only talked about your midface, told you why, proved the information and moved on. You still continue trying everything to put me down. Why? Does attacking me or pointing out my flaws reduce your midface? I don't think so. It's fine to move on.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Apparently he hurt your feelings a lot since you're crying the whole time now



Post face


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Apparently he hurt your feelings a lot since you're crying the whole time now


The point is that talking about my insecurities isn't going to reduce the length of his midface and it's not making me any taller. It's a waste of time since he isn't getting what he truly wants out of this trash talk buddy boyo. It's time to move on.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It's not over and sarcasm isn't going to get you anywhere. You talked about my height, skin, eyes etc... It's fine if it helps you dealing with your midface but the facts are speaking. I've only talked about your midface, told you why, proved the information and moved on. You still continue trying everything to put me down. Why? Does attacking me or pointing out my flaws reduce your midface? I don't think so. It's fine to move on.



You forgot your long midface as well btw

Long midface crew represent!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Post face


Why is this still about me lmao? You can look up my postings if you want to I don't mind. But doing all of this isn't going to reduce the length of your midface so why not move on and do something better with your time? It's pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Post face


What does my face have to do with the fact that you're crying because someone provoked you a little while you were on your period? 
I identify as incel, I'm literally invulnerable to your insults.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> jfl at these so called chads. my 13 yr old self gigamogs this entire forum combined.



Stop this cope you subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> You forgot your long midface as well btw
> 
> Long midface crew represent!


I've once with Photoshop tried to calculate my fwhr out of curiosity and it was around 2.02. I can calculate yours if you want me to.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Why is this still about me lmao? You can look up my postings if you want to I don't mind. But doing all of this isn't going to reduce the length of your midface so why not move on and do something better with your time? It's pointless.



Not you... You really need glasses theory = proven

Why do you talk about spending your time useful when you wrote entire essays about that I should stop being a meanie or something? And made this pointless non looksmaxing thread?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> What does my face have to do with the fact that you're crying because someone provoked you a little while you were on your period?
> I identify as incel, I'm literally invulnerable to your insults.


You misunderstood what I was saying. I didn't talk about you.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> You misunderstood what I was saying. I didn't talk about you.


I didn't quote you..


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I didn't quote you..



Buy him some glasses will you? You don't have a girl to go out with so that money must go somewhere


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Not you... You really need glasses theory = proven
> 
> Why do you talk about spending your time useful when you wrote entire essays about that I should stop being a meanie or something? And made this pointless non looksmaxing thread?


I'm currently waiting


Zero said:


> Buy him some glasses will you? You don't have a girl to go out with so that money must go somewhere


still being personal ? I can't take you serious anymore because even AFTER people tell you that they are aware of what you are trying to achieve you still continue. Do you not have any better tactics? It's obvious that you are trying to put others down yet you keep on doing so? 
I'll ask you one easy, simple question to finish this off: DOES ATTACKING OTHERS NON STOP REDUCE THE LENGTH OF YOUR MIDFACE? YES OR NO?


----------



## Hunter (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Stop this cope you subhuman



you butthurt that my 13 yr old self mogs you to the moon and back? lmao


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I'm currently waiting
> 
> still being personal ? I can't take you serious anymore because even AFTER people tell you that they are aware of what you are trying to achieve you still continue. Do you not have any better tactics? It's obvious that you are trying to put others down yet you keep on doing so?
> I'll ask you one easy, simple question to finish this off: DOES ATTACKING OTHERS NON STOP REDUCE THE LENGTH OF YOUR MIDFACE? YES OR NO?



"what you are trying to achieve"

??? Posting is just passing time, it doesn't have some grand meaning, why do you stake your life in this shit lol


"DOES ATTACKING OTHERS NON STOP REDUCE THE LENGTH OF YOUR MIDFACE? YES OR NO?"

I don't want to reduce it, I wanna stay in long midface brotherhood with you my bro


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> What does my face have to do with the fact that you're crying because someone provoked you a little while you were on your period?
> I identify as incel, I'm literally invulnerable to your insults.


Very true. Missed this comment. He's trying to put you down. Glad you didn't fall for his bs. Smartcel tbh.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

The Aesthetic family


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I didn't quote you..


Sorry boyo. Totally overlooked this.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Very true. Missed this comment. He's trying to put you down. Glad you didn't fall for his bs. Smartcel tbh.



I'm glad also he evaded the big meanie and his mean words

Words on a computer screen can be severely devastating to one's psyche after all


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Sorry boyo. Totally overlooked this.



Eyesight is your weakest point


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero I have a long midface too but I don't cope and insult other people as you.

I know females and especially prime teen's tastes because I asked to hundreds of girls to rate dozens of guys, it's all about having good eye area+ compact midface, if you don't believe me I can ask to some girls to rate you and LooksmaxingDream and see who mogs who


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Zero I have a long midface too but I don't cope and insult other people as you.
> 
> I know females and especially prime teen's tastes because I asked to hundreds of girls to rate dozens of guys, it's all about having good eye area+ compact midface, if you don't believe me I can ask to some girls to rate you and LooksmaxingDream and see who mogs who


@Zero learn from this guy


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Zero I have a long midface too but I don't cope and insult other people as you.
> 
> I know females and especially prime teen's tastes because I asked to hundreds of girls to rate dozens of guys, it's all about having good eye area+ compact midface, if you don't believe me I can ask to some girls to rate you and LooksmaxingDream and see who mogs who



Insulting people is hilarious, you're missing out

And I don't interact with girls to ask autistic questions, they're for fucking


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm glad also he evaded the big meanie and his mean words
> 
> Words on a computer screen can be severely devastating to one's psyche after all
> 
> ...


Yes it is. ?? I'm stupid tbh.

You are not the big meanie. You are a joke at best. You've made a fool out of yourself and @Curious0 was aware of this from the begining. I'm stupid too so I have the right to say this but at least I've tried to provide constructive criticism unlike you.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> you butthurt that my 13 yr old self mogs you to the moon and back? lmao



Why would I be crying about something which isn’t true ? 

JFL @ your delusion you don’t even believe it yourself, hence the refusal to post your pics


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Zero I have a long midface too but I don't cope and insult other people as you.
> 
> I know females and especially prime teen's tastes because I asked to hundreds of girls to rate dozens of guys, it's all about having good eye area+ compact midface, if you don't believe me I can ask to some girls to rate you and LooksmaxingDream and see who mogs who


Do I really have such a long midface? @Zero keeps saying mine is as long as his.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Yes it is. ?? I'm stupid tbh.
> 
> You are not the big meanie. You are a joke at best. You've made a fool out of yourself and @Curious0 was aware of this from the begining. I'm stupid too so I have the right to say this but at least I've tried to provide constructive criticism unlike you.



Don't choke on his dick, you wouldn't want to ruin your pretty face!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why would I be crying about something which isn’t true ?
> 
> JFL @ your delusion you don’t even believe it yourself, hence the refusal to post your pics


You barrettmog him so hard. I don't even know what he looks like but you barrettmogged him.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 23, 2019)

my boyo @dogtown tbh


----------



## Hunter (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why would I be crying about something which isn’t true ?
> 
> JFL @ your delusion you don’t even believe it yourself, hence the refusal to post your pics



why do you want to look at pics of children you pedo. ew!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Don't choke on his dick, you wouldn't want to ruin your pretty face!


It has been fun boyo. I like the sarcastic version of yourself more than the wannabe Chad/Jock/High School bully. You did a great job at the end and I like you now. Good to see. Now GET OUT! LEAVE THIS THREAD. OUT. NOW!!!


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It has been fun boyo. I like the sarcastic version of yourself more than the wannabe Chad/Jock/High School bully. You did a great job at the end and I like you now. Good to see. Now GET OUT! LEAVE THIS THREAD. OUT. NOW!!!



Even now your natural submissiveness comes out and you're trying to somewhat suck my dick too again, when I just murdered your ego that was built on sand

Have some self respect (srs)


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> why do you want to look at pics of children you pedo. ew!



Can you cope any harder, id be surprised if you were not a fucking female with a response like that.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Even now your natural submissiveness comes out and you're trying to somewhat suck my dick too again, when I just murdered your ego that was built on sand
> 
> Have some self respect (srs)


Where do you live? Europe? I was fighting in MMA for several years I would love to show you my submissive moves. 

I would k.o. you in 2 seconds (srs) Even though I'm a manlet.


Zero said:


> Even now your natural submissiveness comes out and you're trying to somewhat suck my dick too again, when I just murdered your ego that was built on sand
> 
> Have some self respect (srs)


Sad to see the sarcastic and nicer version of yourself fading away so fast. I've liked it. You are slipping into your old behaviour patterns. Get some Ritalin.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Where do you live? Europe? I was fighting in MMA for several years I would love to show you my submissive moves.
> 
> I would k.o. you in 2 seconds (srs) Even though I'm a manlet.



Haven't martial arts taught you that there are weight classes? Larping as MMA fighter? Unless you're an obese fuck you can't really fight me fairly, mr internet tough guy

Besides, how can you reach my face? It's unfair no matter how you look at it


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Where do you live? Europe? I was fighting in MMA for several years I would love to show you my submissive moves.
> 
> I would k.o. you in 2 seconds (srs) Even though I'm a manlet.
> 
> Sad to see the sarcastic and nicer version of yourself fading away so fast. I've liked it. You are slipping into your old behaviour patterns. Get some Ritalin.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Haven't martial arts taught you that there are weight classes? Larping as MMA fighter? Unless you're an obese fuck you can't really fight me fairly, mr internet tough guy
> 
> Besides, how can you reach my face? It's unfair no matter how you look at it


Jfl you clearly have no idea. Yea there are weight classes. But I don't know how tall you are and I assume you are pretty skinny so it would be possible. Look at the fighters from different weight classes the height difference is huge in some cases. Besides that in some cases fighters can go up weight classes if they want a free fight. I don't mind fighting you seriously. Where do you live? We can record the whole thing and post it on here. Manlet vs High School jock. Sounds good.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl you clearly have no idea. Yea there are weight classes. But I don't know how tall you are and I assume you are pretty skinny so it would be possible. Look at the fighters from different weight classes the height difference is huge in some cases. Besides that in some cases fighters can go up weight classes if they want a free fight. I don't mind fighting you seriously. Where do you live? We can record the whole thing and post it on here. Manlet vs High School jock. Sounds good.




This is just saddening... Why do pixels on a computer screen invoke so much reaction from you?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-esteem 

You clearly don't have the faintest idea what this is when I commanded you to get some of it

Barking like some threatened submissive dog isn't it, read the wiki article


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 dopamine spikes, thanks boys


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> This is just saddening... Why do pixels on a computer screen invoke so much reaction from you?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-esteem
> 
> You clearly don't have the faintest idea what this is when I commanded you to get some of it
> ...


Fighting is fun once you try it. Why keep on talking? It's fun for me, fun for you, fun for everyone on here. What's the problem? Where do you live? We can upload it on here. I'm sure people would like to see this. This is literally a win win situation for every single one of us. Send your location instead of some wiki articles.


freakofnature said:


> 10/10 dopamine spikes, thanks boys


Do you want the fight?


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Fighting is fun once you try it. Why keep on talking? It's fun for me, fun for you, fun for everyone on here. What's the problem? Where do you live? We can upload it on here. I'm sure people would like to see this. This is literally a win win situation for every single one of us. Send your location instead of some wiki articles.



I highly fear you
You'd kill me!


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> I highly fear you
> You'd kill me!


There's only one way to find out. Where do you live?


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> There's only one way to find out. Where do you live?



I'm not about to deathmaxx by meeting up with a hunky dark triad slayer...


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm not about to deathmaxx by meeting up with a hunky dark triad slayer...


Now you switch to the sarcastic version of yourself again. It's honestly so fun to watch. As soon as you realize that your empty statements aren't affecting others you become this sarcastic nice guy who just doesn't know what to say so coping with sarcasm is the only way to respond. You know what the problem is? It's repetitive and it's getting boring. So either you agree to the fight or you leave this thread. NOW! GET OUT!


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Now you switch to the sarcastic version of yourself again. It's honestly so fun to watch. As soon as you realize that your empty statements aren't affecting others you become this sarcastic nice guy who just doesn't know what to say so coping with sarcasm is the only way to respond. You know what the problem is? It's repetitive and it's getting boring. So either you agree to the fight or you leave this thread. NOW! GET OUT!



Maxx out!


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Now you switch to the sarcastic version of yourself again. It's honestly so fun to watch. As soon as you realize that your empty statements aren't affecting others you become this sarcastic nice guy who just doesn't know what to say so coping with sarcasm is the only way to respond. You know what the problem is? It's repetitive and it's getting boring. So either you agree to the fight or you leave this thread. NOW! GET OUT!



didn't read lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> didn't read lmao


Oh lord. We've been there already. You used this tactic again. Repetitive behaviour patterns. I'll keep it simple. Either you agree to the fight or you crumble away. If you don't agree GET OUT! NOW!


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Oh lord. We've been there already. You used this* tactic *again. Repetitive behaviour patterns. I'll keep it simple. Either you agree to the fight or you crumble away. If you don't agree GET OUT! NOW!



You really care about this, don't you? Should I just proclaim you the "winner" of this "strategy game" so that your suffering will finally cease?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> You really care about this, don't you? Should I just proclaim you the "winner" of this "strategy game" so that your suffering will finally cease?


What the fuck you taking about? It's literally just about a yes or a no. Black or white. You either agree or you crumble away. Stop making excuses, stop making this complicated. Instead of switching the topic all the time to cope with not giving a proper response LEAVE! GET OUT!!!


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> What the fuck you taking about? It's literally just about a yes or a no. Black or white. You either agree or you crumble away. Stop making excuses, stop making this complicated. Instead of switching the topic all the time to cope with not giving a proper response *LEAVE! GET OUT!!!*










(I'm not gonna imprison myself by beating up a minor, fight someone of your own age lmao)


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

Under 5'10, under 4.5 PSL face, balding/nw2 or worse, framecel = one of these ITS FUCKING OVER


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 23, 2019)

@Zero and @LooksmaxxingDream

Just holy shit you two. Both hilarious and sad.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i've got best height/frame


my frame mogs


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Under 5'10, under 4.5 PSL face, balding/nw2 or worse, framecel = one of these ITS FUCKING OVER



Very redpilled

That's why even after all the tantrums he threw, I truly forgive @LooksmaxxingDream, it's rough life he leads
I've unfairly crushed his composure. I ask for your forgiveness @LooksmaxxingDream, please don't track me down and murder me.

Amen


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> @Zero and @LooksmaxxingDream
> 
> Just holy shit you two. Both hilarious and sad.


Honestly true. I'm no longer responding. It would have been fun to record and upload here but he is crumbling away and switching topics all the time so it's pointles trying to push this into a direction.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Honestly true. I'm no longer responding. It would have been fun to record and upload here but he is crumbling away and switching topics all the time so it's pointles trying to push this into a direction.



Mark 11:25 – And whenever you stand praying, *forgive*, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father also who is in heaven may *forgive* you your trespasses. 

Aren't you Markmaxxing yet?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zero said:


> Very redpilled
> 
> That's why even after all the tantrums he threw, I truly forgive @LooksmaxxingDream, it's rough life he leads
> I've unfairly crushed his composure. I ask for your forgiveness @LooksmaxxingDream, please don't track me down and murder me.
> ...


It would have been fun for everyone on here. You missed out and crumbled away. Stop responding it's no longer relevant since this isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It would have been fun for everyone on here. You missed out and crumbled away. Stop responding it's no longer relevant since this isn't going anywhere.









I forgive you, for we have sinned





Water under the bridge as you can see.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 23, 2019)

Everyone calm down and we are all subhuman compared to chico


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

jfl @ u tards not realizing i have the best frame on this site


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> jfl @ u tards not realizing i have the best frame on this site



maybe but do you HOLD frame? thats what counts after all.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Everyone calm down and we are all subhuman compared to chico



Truth. Let's end this debate with this atomic blackpill.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> maybe but do you HOLD frame? thats what counts after all.


no bro


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> maybe but do you HOLD frame? thats what counts after all.



PUA frame >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PSL frame

LOL @ thinking otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> my frame mogs


you have better shoulder to waist ratio as im still skinny fat, but my frame is larger


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> you have better shoulder to waist ratio as im still skinny fat, but my frame is larger


what is your bideltoid? youd have to be above 24" to framemog me


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> what is your bideltoid? youd have to be above 24" to framemog me


i dont have a tape measure so i dont know


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Under 5'10, under 4.5 PSL face, balding/nw2 or worse, framecel = one of these ITS FUCKING OVER



Cope


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i dont have a tape measure so i dont know


if you did happen to framemog me while being skinnyfat then you really really do live up to ur name because my frame is like 99.99th percentile


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> if you did happen to framemog me while being skinnyfat then you really really do live up to ur name because my frame is like 99.99th percentile
> 
> View attachment 44389


I was strictly referring to bones, skeletal frame. there's a chance you frame mog me now, ive no idea about by bideltoid


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> I was strictly referring to bones, skeletal frame. there's a chance you frame mog me now, ive no idea about by bideltoid


if ur bones are as good as u say they are u should gymmax and become like that super tall black guy on musclebeach ike catcher


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> if ur bones are as good as u say they are u should gymmax and become like that super tall black guy on musclebeach ike catcher


thats my goal


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

where do i stand ....people here say i am atleast above average but nobody mentions my name .anywhere..i am not saying to complement me every now and then ...i dont want to compete with any one ...is it just coz i am not white thats the reason


----------



## 712127 (Apr 23, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> where do i stand ....people here say i am atleast above average but nobody mentions my name .anywhere..i am not saying to complement me every now and then ...i dont want to compete with any one ...is it just coz i am not white thats the reason



no its because he was asking about good looking users


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

I think alarico and some what arseus is gl user here i havent seen goff ...here


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> no its because he was asking about good looking users



Caged


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

712127 said:


> no its because he was asking about good looking users


So are most of the users here


Pex1992 said:


> So are most of the users here who are not gl


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 23, 2019)

SHIT THREAD

DIDNT READ A SINGLE WORD

KILL YOURSELVES


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> @ZyzzReincarnate found these old pics. this was after my initial ~20kgish fat loss, but right before any type of gymcelling (I did cardio for like 5 months to go from complete fatass to this). I have virtually no muscles on here, just bones and fat(on my chest and stomach whics hidden by black t-shirt. big belly and bitch fatman0 style bitch tits and im vacuuming stomach hard)
> 
> View attachment 44399
> View attachment 44421
> ...


you look about 22" bideltoid which is still very good i am just abnormally wide especially for my age and weight


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> SHIT THREAD
> 
> DIDNT READ A SINGLE WORD
> 
> KILL YOURSELVES


*mogs me*


----------



## androidcel (Apr 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> DIDNT READ A SINGLE WORD


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

didn't even see a word


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> rockndogs said:
> 
> 
> > SHIT THREAD
> ...


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 44452


worms me


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> jfl at these so called chads. my 13 yr old self gigamogs this entire forum combined.


post pic or cope


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> post pic or cope
> cope with the rope=best cope


----------



## Hunter (Apr 23, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> post pic or cope


pedo


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> pedo


pedobear.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 6.5 in his unfrauded pics



Cope like the pope.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope like the pope.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> pedo





dogtown said:


> Can you cope any harder, id be surprised if you were not a fucking female with a response like that.



@Hunter you are larping subhuman garbage you were never chad, you are ugly autistic subhuman cuck, tbh I think you could even be a larping foid


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope like the pope.



Do you even know how psl works ? Stfu


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Hunter you are larping subhuman garbage you were never chad, you are ugly autistic subhuman cuck, tbh I think you could even be a larping foid


?‍?


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I'm currently waiting
> 
> still being personal ? I can't take you serious anymore because even AFTER people
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

This is the most narcissistic thread I've ever seen. Depressing tbh. If you criticize people and tell them their flaws they immediately take it personal and start insulting you. Others just keep on saying "it's over" or tell people to kill themselves. The rest of the comments are people saying "I'm exceptionally broad, I have this, I have that, I have the best frame on here, best height, best nose or whatever. Its all about "me, me, me, me, me, me." It's unreal. Nobody really talks about his flaws even though everyone on here has them.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> This is the most narcissistic thread I've ever seen. Depressing tbh. If you criticize people and tell them their flaws they immediately take it personal and start insulting you. Others just keep on saying "it's over" or tell people to kill themselves. The rest of the comments are people saying "I'm exceptionally broad, I have this, I have that, I have the best frame on here, best height, best nose or whatever. Its all about "me, me, me, me, me, me." It's unreal. Nobody really talks about his flaws even though everyone on here has them.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Do you even know how psl works ? Stfu



I've been on PSL forums for longer than you. Don't speak to me in such a condescending manner. Show me these unfrauded crisick pics which somehow make his slayer jawline and zygos fade away enough for him to be a 6.5.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


>


Yep I switched to Toad now. He's always helping Mario getting through the levels.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Yep I switched to Toad now. He's always helping Mario getting through the levels.






reminder, chad and stacey are slaying, while we rot


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I've been on PSL forums for longer than you. Don't speak to me in such a condescending manner. Show me these unfrauded crisick pics which somehow make his slayer jawline and zygos fade away enough for him to be a 6.5.



6.5 puts him top 1% 

JFL @ thinking he is higher with his awful eyes and nose


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Yep I switched to Toad now. He's always helping Mario getting through the levels.


Based


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Based


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> This is the most narcissistic thread I've ever seen. Depressing tbh. If you criticize people and tell them their flaws they immediately take it personal and start insulting you. Others just keep on saying "it's over" or tell people to kill themselves. The rest of the comments are people saying "I'm exceptionally broad, I have this, I have that, I have the best frame on here, best height, best nose or whatever. Its all about "me, me, me, me, me, me." It's unreal. Nobody really talks about his flaws even though everyone on here has them.


what do you expect from a website where virtually everyone is on the autism spectrum to varying degree


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> what do you expect from a website where virtually everyone is on the autism spectrum to varying degree


I just don't get why looksmaxxing attracts so many autists and narcissists because everyone should care about looks to some degree. Looking good goes a long with being healthy.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I just don't get why looksmaxxing attracts so many autists and narcissists because everyone should care about looks to some degree. Looking good goes a long with being healthy.


socially well adjusted people dont care about their looks as much or dont even understand them, blissful ignorance


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> socially well adjusted people dont care about their looks as much or dont even understand them, blissful ignorance


over


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> socially well adjusted people dont care about their looks as much or dont even understand them, blissful ignorance


But why? Why is it always the mentally ill people that want to look good. Looks like a coping mechanism for being mentally off. They try to compensate that with their looks. Sounds bluepill but maybe this is true.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> But why? Why is it always the mentally ill people that want to look good. Looks like a coping mechanism for being mentally off. They try to compensate that with their looks. Sounds bluepill but maybe this is true.


Because mentally ill people usually never fit into society from very early on in development therefore they try to integrate by conquering values they think the society deems important


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Because mentally ill people usually never fit into society from very early on in development therefore they try to integrate by conquering values they think the society deems important


Very very true. Words of wisdom. When I signed up I've read a couple of posts and I assumed this negative attitude and outlook is sort of a joke so I've pretended to be a virgin and mentally off and it was funny but the more and more I read I'm actually starting to think those people are serious. People either think they are super handsome or super ugly on here. You know what I think I am? Average. And you can say it's cope because of my height but I've dated many girls and they looked cute to me. I always had the feeling that we are equal in looks and that was fine with me you know? Every girl I've dated had some type of flaw but the point is who cares?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Very very true. Words of wisdom. When I signed up I've read a couple of posts and I assumed this negative attitude and outlook is sort of a joke so I've pretended to be a virgin and mentally off and it was funny but the more and more I read I'm actually starting to think those people are serious. People either think they are super handsome or super ugly on here. You know what I think I am? Average. And you can say it's cope because of my height but I've dated many girls and they looked cute to me. I always had the feeling that we are equal in looks and that was fine with me you know? Every girl I've dated had some type of flaw but the point is who cares?



all the basics of blackpill are true, the very basics. but people take it to the extremes to romanticise their situation and to feel important tbh


----------



## Heirio (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> @AestheticPrince is chad


*that squinting light frauding fag is nowhere near chad*


Curious0 said:


> @AestheticPrince being Arab is a plus.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> all the basics of blackpill are true, the very basics. but people take it to the extremes to romanticise their situation and to feel important tbh


Ok so why did I never have any problem despite my height? I'm not kidding I'm really only 5ft6 and after I posted my height on here people told me that it's over and looksmaxxing is pointless and it doesnt matter what I do it's always going to be over and blablabla...

I get it. I've most likely missed out on many many girls only because I'm short. BUT the girls I've dated in the past and the girls that did approach me in the past are ENOUGH for me. Call it coping or whatever but I'm happy with how things are. I'm just a normie. But you know what's funny? Out of all the girls I've dated only 1 was shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Ok so why did I never have any problem despite my height? I'm not kidding I'm really only 5ft6 and after I posted my height on here people told me that it's over and looksmaxxing is pointless and it doesnt matter what I do it's always going to be over and blablabla...
> 
> I get it. I've most likely missed out on many many girls only because I'm short. BUT the girls I've dated in the past and the girls that did approach me in the past are ENOUGH for me. Call it coping or whatever but I'm happy with how things are. I'm just a normie. But you know what's funny? Out of all the girls I've dated only 1 was shorter.


Your face is pretty good looking, thats why. And you probably live where the average height is not as significant. Here where I live it's literal death sentence for 95% of your pool without exxagerating


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Your face is pretty good looking, thats why. And you probably live where the average height is not as significant. Here where I live it's literal death sentence for 95% of your pool without exxagerating


Bro I'm from Germany where the average height for a male teenager is 6feet.


----------



## Krezo (Apr 23, 2019)

SUCK MY MOG MOG MOG


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> The only one remotely good looking is @dogtown


lets play league bro


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Bro I'm from Germany where the average height for a male teenager is 6feet.


Yeah I mean, exceptions apply, as always. Saying there arent exceptions daily is taking to the extreme. I believe you that you didn't feel like your height is holding you back, but most men your height are struggling extremely with women. I see it IRL everywhere with my own eyes, they're always with uggos or if not, they're betabuxxing and/or statusmaxxed. it is just what it is, nevertheless I get facemogged all the time and dont really care too much either


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> where do i stand ....people here say i am atleast above average but nobody mentions my name .anywhere..i am not saying to complement me every now and then ...i dont want to compete with any one ...is it just coz i am not white thats the reason


assymetriccel


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> Also, this is how you mog.
> 
> 
> You guys all lack in angularity and look frail. @dogtown has huge potential if he ages well




Chad has arrived


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> Also, this is how you mog.
> 
> 
> You guys all lack in angularity and look frail. @dogtown has huge potential if he ages well



Bro where's the pic


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> Shit link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insane forward growth.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> Shit link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@dogtown he's PSL 7 let's let the 6.5 cope die.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

@dannylow how long before your


Alarico8 said:


> @dogtown he's PSL 7 let's let the 6.5 cope die.



6.5 makes him the highest in all of psl


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @dannylow how long before your
> 
> 
> 6.5 makes him the highest in all of psl



6.5 = top1%


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 6.5 makes him the highest in all of psl


Agreed.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> PSL this PSL that, all bullshit.
> This is the only thing that matters
> https://streamable.com/dyq54
> 
> 227 tinder matches in 12 hours, no boost, 10 km radius.



Lay count ?


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> assymetriccel


so what nobody is perfectly symmetrical unless its jordan barrett most people have asymmetry at the jaws and eyes ...


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Yeah I mean, exceptions apply, as always. Saying there arent exceptions daily is taking to the extreme. I believe you that you didn't feel like your height is holding you back, but most men your height are struggling extremely with women. I see it IRL everywhere with my own eyes, they're always with uggos or if not, they're betabuxxing and/or statusmaxxed. it is just what it is, nevertheless I get facemogged all the time and dont really care too much either


Maybe all of this isn't as true as you might think. Short guys have a harder time but still a dating pool big enough that it doesn't affect them and they don't even notice it. If all of this was as true as you say it is every short guy would have already swallowed the blackpill or do you really think they are stupid enough to believe the bluepill lie after being reject over and over again. 

One thing: I've always dated taller girls. Not tall girls but taller than me except for one girl. Why? Because only really short and really tall girls care so much about height. The girls I've dated were between 5ft7 and 5ft9.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> Somewhere in the 300+ don't even count anymore



I wouldn’t expect any less tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 6.5 = top1%


What would you rate my face?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> so what nobody is perfectly symmetrical unless its jordan barrett most people have asymmetry at the jaws and eyes ...


True but you've got a noticable assymetric nose and your eyes are assymetric, do you clench your jaw?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> What would you rate my face?



5.75, 4 Being average


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> True but you've got a noticable assymetric nose and your eyes are assymetric, do you clench your jaw?


cause I know I used to clench my jaw more on my left side and it made my left side go slightly more upwards. This is why I have way less scelar show at my left eye. This can be fixed with surgery tho.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> This is the most narcissistic thread I've ever seen. Depressing tbh. If you criticize people and tell them their flaws they immediately take it personal and start insulting you. Others just keep on saying "it's over" or tell people to kill themselves. The rest of the comments are people saying "I'm exceptionally broad, I have this, I have that, I have the best frame on here, best height, best nose or whatever. Its all about "me, me, me, me, me, me." It's unreal. Nobody really talks about his flaws even though everyone on here has them.



It's over. Pass the rope.


----------



## x30001 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> PM me
> This is me at 14
> 
> 
> ...



What lipstick you using in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> PM me
> This is me at 14
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you on here? I don't give a shit about psl rating to most girls you are a 10/10 and that's all that matters.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

dannylow said:


> PM me
> This is me at 14
> 
> 
> ...



Will there still be alot of change in puberty if you're 16?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Will there still be alot of change in puberty if you're 16?


He looked decent at 14. So I don't think so.


----------

